# Happy Canada 150+



## Chrisky (Jul 1, 2017)

To all Canadians and those visiting this great country. Have a great day.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy 150th 'Birthday' to our Canadian friends! 

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy Birthday to our neighbors and good friends in Canada.


----------



## travs2 (Jul 1, 2017)

Happy 150th Birthday Canada to all Canadian TUGGERS and those visiting this beautiful country...


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 1, 2017)

We love visiting Vancouver BC. We greatly enjoy the City and people. In fact we just spent 2 weeks there. Our time share is at the Canadian in the City Center. We walk or ride bikes every where unless we are going out to the UBC area. We have decided that if we ever win a Big Lottery we buying a Condo in Yaletown and living there 1/2 of the year. Yes we know about the 15% foreigner tax on real estate purchases. Oh we also love Victoria BC. We switch between the 2 for visits.

SO HAPPY BIRTHDAY to all Canadians.


----------

